# Can't upgrade pulseaudio



## tim-m89 (Jan 29, 2010)

A lot of my installed ports depend on audio/pulseaudio but the latest version just will not build. The last few things output were:


```
pe [-Wstrict-prototypes]
  CCLD   module-jack-source.la
  CC     module_gconf_la-module-gconf.lo
  CCLD   module-gconf.la
  CC     module_hal_detect_la-module-hal-detect.lo
  CCLD   module-hal-detect.la
  CC     module_rygel_media_server_la-module-rygel-media-server.lo
In file included from ./pulse/i18n.h:37,
                 from modules/module-rygel-media-server.c:33:
/usr/local/include/libintl.h:91:25: warning: "__APPLE_CC__" is not defined
/usr/local/include/libintl.h:113:24: warning: "__APPLE_CC__" is not defined
  CCLD   module-rygel-media-server.la
  CC     libraop_la-raop_client.lo
  CC     libraop_la-base64.lo
  CCLD   libraop.la
  CC     module-raop-sink.lo
In file included from /usr/local/include/sdp.h:26,
                 from modules/raop/module-raop-sink.c:66:
/usr/local/include/mpeg4ip.h:126: warning: redundant redeclaration of 'strcasestr' [-Wredundant-decls]
/usr/include/string.h:77: warning: previous declaration of 'strcasestr' was here
modules/raop/module-raop-sink.c: In function 'module_raop_sink_LTX_pa__get_version':
modules/raop/module-raop-sink.c:72: error: 'PACKAGE_VERSION' undeclared (first use in this function)
modules/raop/module-raop-sink.c:72: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
modules/raop/module-raop-sink.c:72: error: for each function it appears in.)
gmake[3]: *** [module-raop-sink.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21/src'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio/work/pulseaudio-0.9.21'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/pulseaudio.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2010)

When did you update your ports tree? You can try updating it again. There was a minor patch to pulseaudio about 5 days ago.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 29, 2010)

Unless you are actually using any of the network audio features of PulseAudio, you can also go through the dependency list for it, and configure those ports to not use Pulse.  The FreeBSD audio system already features most of the things that Linux people need Pulse for (the exception being networked audio).


----------



## tim-m89 (Jan 30, 2010)

sdl was configured with pulseaudio support. I don't completely understand ports because ~30 other ports were listed as depending on pulseaudio but reinstalling them did not re bring in pulseaudio.


----------

